# 1938 CWC Roadmaster (update)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2016)

Only specs of the original paint could be seen on the bike, unfortunately not enough to do anything with.

So I did my best to get the original paint look back. 

Here is how it was found. 






Currently how it sits. Tank and light is on the way. 

All evidence points to this being the paint scheme, 38 catalogs backs it up. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice!!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 22, 2016)

What is the serial #


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> What is the serial #










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

That's looking real nice Tyler. 

Great job!

The Tank, rack and light should tie it all in.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> That's looking real nice Tyler.
> 
> Great job!
> 
> The Tank, rack and light should tie it all in.




The tank and light is coming from a bike being parted over on RRB.com

Oddly enough, it's the exact tank I need.  Ea horn and all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRM (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks great Tyler!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 22, 2016)

TRM said:


> Looks great Tyler!




I'm hoping I'll have it at the Anniston meet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRM (Nov 22, 2016)

Perfect! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 25, 2016)

The build is looking great!


----------

